# Bratislava city downhill



## cid (Jun 26, 2013)

Some photos from Bratislava city downhill (sponsored by some "unknown" energy drink  ) Sadly I missed trainings and semifinals :-\
So enjoy only these couple of photos from finals. Shot with 60D + 24-70 II, Tv




city downhill by <CiD>, on Flickr




city downhill by <CiD>, on Flickr




city downhill by <CiD>, on Flickr




city downhill by <CiD>, on Flickr




city downhill by <CiD>, on Flickr


----------

